# Sand flea rig question



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone Carolina rig fluorocarbon sand flea rigs for sea mullet or do most people just use the weight on the bottom of the rig?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

have done it with fishfinder rigs with a GIANT flea on a 2/0 hook when hunting pups, black drum, and big pomps. have also done it c-rig style when i am going to cast and retrieve light tackle in the wash/1st gut. for putting sheer numbers of fish on the beach it pays to have multiple baits on a rig though, if i had to choose one rig for mullet it would be a river rig, my 2c.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

greg12345 said:


> have done it with fishfinder rigs with a giant flea on a 2/0 hook when hunting pups, black drum, and big pomps. Have also done it c-rig style when i am going to cast and retrieve light tackle in the wash/1st gut. For putting sheer numbers of fish on the beach it pays to have multiple baits on a rig though, if i had to choose one rig for mullet it would be a river rig, my 2c.




x2


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I know a lot of mullet heads that use that rig. I like two hooks because if you get robbed you still have one more chance at that fish.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone ever use 3 or 4 hooks? Kinda like a sand fleas sabiki if you will? I was thinking about trying it. I only use circles so I never worry about setting thenhook. A triple would be pretty awesome.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

RichLou said:


> Anyone ever use 3 or 4 hooks? Kinda like a sand fleas sabiki if you will? I was thinking about trying it. I only use circles so I never worry about setting thenhook. A triple would be pretty awesome.


I'm going to make up some of these (Fishing Mortician's rig) for my bait duties.
http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Fo...d/43137/scope/posts/threadpage/1/Default.aspx

It is an improved Earl Brinn rig that allows your snoods to spin around and not tangle. It uses a double drop as well as a short snood right at the weight while keeping a heavier main line to allow a full cast with weight.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

I will definitely try this. Are there any pics of this rig?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw pictures of the rig on that website, different thread though. How it works is that you have stopper knots (figure 8 knots) above and below where the snood attaches. So the snood won't slide up and down the rig.
http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Forum/tabid/153/forumid/13/threadid/39277/scope/posts/Default.aspx
First post has an illustration. Lots of different info on what people use to make them. I will match my shock leader for mainline, and use probably 15-20 fluorocarbon snoods, snelled with a perfection loop. They did test strength of mainline using figure 8 knots versus an overhand. The overhand knot weakens it a lot.
I usually use Kahle hooks but will experiment with circles when I get a chance to pick some up when I'm out. It is a pretty stealth rig (probably why the River Rig catches so many fish) but it still allows a far cast with heavier weight.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks...for some reason I missed the pic the first time. I'm gonna tie one with 3 and 1 with 4 lol. Just for s&gs


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

FM rig is a great rig and is genius in its simplicity, it has a lot of fans and deservedly so. Main advantage is that it is essentially an Earl Brinn (allows you to throw a heavy sinker with light/stealthy snoods) but the snoods are much easier to change out. I know a big deal is made of the snoods being able to spin/rotate but I have never had much trouble with my snoods tangling unless I am fishing in the wash, which I rarely do for pomps. My tip is to use a big loop for your snoods, the temptation is to tie a small loop but if you have a bigger loop (e.g. 2-3 inches, king sling is rec'd but i just use a double surgeon's b/c i can tie it in <2 sec) it makes the snoods stand off the main rig body better. my snoods are usually 8" in length or so, 15-20lb fluoro. i always use fluoro (e.g. 40-50lb) for the main rig body although the rig inventor claims mono is just fine.

full disclaimer, i rarely fish with either a FM rig or river rig anymore. I have tied up many of both and fished with them a decent amount in the past. now i just KISS and tie up 30lb fluoro double dropper rigs w/6-8" drops and L197 1/0 or 2/0 circles, 5-8mm orange bead, live fleas and catch some decent pomps once in a while, not to mention plenty of citation mullet. keep the hardware to a minimum, use fluoro w/sticky sharp circles, and use live fleas and if the pomps are there they will bite whether your drop is 6" or 16" IMHO.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

richlou - i often use a dropper loop rig with 3 droppers so i have 3 baits, smaller flea up top, fishbites in middle (insurance against bait stealers), bigger flea on lowest hook. if after a few casts (i check my bait every 10' or so) i see my sand fleas are intact and not getting stolen I switch to a flea on all 3 hooks, if my hooks are coming back bare (getting cleaned off by pinfish) i switch to fishbites on 2 hooks, keep a flea on 1. always keep a flea on 1 hook, fishbites work but fleas will over time get you more "BIG" fish (pomps >2lbs, mullet >1.5lbs)


----------



## jtluongo (Jul 21, 2015)

I dont like to use any more than 2


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

I generally use just a standard hi/lo rig with #1 circles tied off dropper loops and fleas and have had decent success on mullett but to my small brain more bait and hooks in the water the better the odds.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yes but you have to balance out more bait/more hooks with more unnatural looking IMO...2 hooks is a good compromise and what i fish 90% of the time


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

River Rigs for me


----------

